# Picked Up An R5



## RedNose44

I have been looking for another road bike to go along with my 2011 6.9 Madone. My LBS had a 2011 R5 with Sram Red that was a hold over from last year in my size, and after a test ride I bought it. I did a quick 25 miles on my Madone and then went and rode the R5 (I wanted to be able to compare them back to back). 

The R5 felt great, and I was actually expecting a harsher ride after the reviews I have read. The bike was fast, comfortable and did not feel that harsh to me (I actually rode it on some crappy roads).

My LBS hooked me up with some Mavic Carbone SLE's to replace the Fulcrum 7's that it came with. I am going in tomorrow for a fitting and will be out the door with it for just over 5k. I think I did pretty good, and can't wait to put some miles on it.


----------



## tdietz87

RedNose44 said:


> I have been looking for another road bike to go along with my 2011 6.9 Madone. My LBS had a 2011 R5 with Sram Red that was a hold over from last year in my size, and after a test ride I bought it. I did a quick 25 miles on my Madone and then went and rode the R5 (I wanted to be able to compare them back to back).
> 
> The R5 felt great, and I was actually expecting a harsher ride after the reviews I have read. The bike was fast, comfortable and did not feel that harsh to me (I actually rode it on some crappy roads).
> 
> My LBS hooked me up with some Mavic Carbone SLE's to replace the Fulcrum 7's that it came with. I am going in tomorrow for a fitting and will be out the door with it for just over 5k. I think I did pretty good, and can't wait to put some miles on it.


Awesome man, congrats!

I think you definitely made out pretty good. r3 with sram red and fulcrum 7's retailed for 5k last year. Upgraded frame and wheels for about the same thing sounds like a pretty sweet deal. :thumbsup:

We need pics!


----------



## RedNose44

Thanks, I will try and get some pics up later. I love this bike. It is very fast, handles very well and at speed is very smooth. The only thing my Madone seems to do better is climb ,but that could be a result of lighter wheels. I love my Madone, but when the time comes to replace it another R5 will be at the top of the list. I was almost 2 minutes faster at my 10 mile mark yesterday on the first real ride. Great bike!!!


----------



## ralph1

Sounds like you got a sweet deal, pic would be good so we can all drool.

cheers

Pete


----------



## RedNose44

Well I have been riding my R5 almost daily since I bought it and I could not be happier. As a matter of fact I like it so Much that I bought an R5 CA frameset today. My LBS hooked me up with the framset as well as the the components I ordered to finish it. I am taking my wheelset from my 6.9 Madone along with my Sram components minus the crankset (The R5 CA comes with a Rotor crankset). I ordered 3T bars, stem, seatpost and already have an extra Fizik saddle to complete the new bike. I am going to sell the 6.9. It is a great bike, but for me me the R5 seems to work better. Here are a couple pics of both my R5 and the new R5 CA framset i just bought. I can't wait to get it put together.


----------



## trunkz22

Whoa, amazing bikes! Keep us posted on the R5 CA. Looks like it'll be a killer.


----------



## RedNose44

^^ Thanks man, some of the 3T components for the CA are on backorder so it will be a couple weeks. Can't wait to get it put together and get a weight on it, and then get some time in the saddle. I will get some more pics up when it's done.


----------



## xjbaylor

First off, amazing bikes, I am jealous of the R5ca. Will you be keeping both R5's? Racing one, training on the other?

Just wondering why you would want two bikes that were SO similar, instead of two bikes that complement each other (R5/S5, R5/RS, Tarmac/Venge, etc.?) Any insight? Again, nothing wrong with it, especially with a pair of bikes that nice, just curious.


----------



## RedNose44

I ride 5-6 days a week 25-50 miles a day. I need two bikes so I don't miss any riding time if one bike is down. That is the reason I bought the R5 in the first place. After putting some miles on it I realized I liked it a lot better than my Madone. I have been talking to my guy at my local LBS who are Trek and Cervelo dealers about options. I actually was thinking of doing an S5 build when we started talking about the CA. I was able to get the frameset for 60% of MSRP. Using the components and wheelset from my Madone and then selling the rest of the bike seemed to make the most sense. They also hooked me up on all the new parts I ordered. I will be into the CA for just over 7k Plus the wheelset I already own. That is about the same price as a new R5 VWD or S5 and I would still need a wheelset. With the hookup I got it made sense to me to go with the CA. As far as other bikes like a Venge, I have been very happy with my R5 and wanted to go with another bike that I know works for me. Unless I can put some miles on a bike, it is hard to get a complete feel for it. Short test rides are not enough for me to really be able to tell if I really like a bike. The test ride on my R5 actually felt similar to my Madone. So I guess to answer your question, I wanted another bike similar to my R5 in geometry. Another R5 just made the most sense, and a lighter version with some better components and better wheelset should make for a nice bike for me.


----------



## xjbaylor

RedNose44 said:


> So I guess to answer your question, I wanted another bike similar to my R5 in geometry. Another R5 just made the most sense, and a lighter version with some better components and better wheelset should make for a nice bike for me.


That makes perfect sense. The tinkerer in me would _REQUIRE_ me to own two substantially different bikes, though with the likely result that I would ride one and ignore the other. In the end it is your money to enjoy, and that R5ca looks like it will be very easy to enjoy!

BTW, I am happy with my wheels (Zipp 404 FC and Reynolds DV46c UL) and those Cosmic Carbone SLE's still make me jealous. They just look _that_ good! Please post a pic with those mounted on the R5ca once you get it built up.


----------



## RedNose44

xjbaylor said:


> That makes perfect sense. The tinkerer in me would _REQUIRE_ me to own two substantially different bikes, though with the likely result that I would ride one and ignore the other. In the end it is your money to enjoy, and that R5ca looks like it will be very easy to enjoy!
> 
> BTW, I am happy with my wheels (Zipp 404 FC and Reynolds DV46c UL) and those Cosmic Carbone SLE's still make me jealous. They just look _that_ good! Please post a pic with those mounted on the R5ca once you get it built up.


That is exactly my thinking on having two bikes that are completely different. I knew if I kept my Madone or built another completely different bike I would probably not want to ride the bike I did not like as much.

Those are nice wheelsets you have. I actually am taking my Aeolus 5.0's from my Madone for the CA. I love the Mavic's, but the 5.0's are lighter.


----------



## Doc1911

*Congrats*

Congrats on your new bike. I'm jealous. I finally was able to begin looking at a few today (R3 Ultegra; S5 Rival; R3 SRam). They are nice.


----------



## nismosr

congrats both great frame, I wish I have LBS like yours, 60% off a frameset is amazing plus discount on components. please post picture of the CA. that would look nice stealth build all black but that just me. ride safe.


----------



## RedNose44

Doc1911 said:


> Congrats on your new bike. I'm jealous. I finally was able to begin looking at a few today (R3 Ultegra; S5 Rival; R3 SRam). They are nice.


All nice bikes. I am partial to Sram myself, and the S5 looks like it could be a fun bike. All those bikes are very nice though.


----------



## Doc1911

Thanks. I must admit I am partial to the Ultegra but both are really good.....and I may just spend the extra $ on a second set of wheels... I am riding them all again tommorrow ...along with a Pinarello FP Quatttro... Hopefully make a decision - too many choices :mad2:

The S5 frame is great .... That R5 though is a cut above them all IMO ....




RedNose44 said:


> All nice bikes. I am partial to Sram myself, and the S5 looks like it could be a fun bike. All those bikes are very nice though.


----------



## JimF22003

I have an R5 and an R3SL. They both feel and handle very, very, very much alike. In order to differentiate them a little, I put a wide-range compact setup on the R5, and closer-spacing standard gearing on the R3SL. Gives me at least a little bit of variety


----------



## RedNose44

nismosr said:


> congrats both great frame, I wish I have LBS like yours, 60% off a frameset is amazing plus discount on components. please post picture of the CA. that would look nice stealth build all black but that just me. ride safe.


It was actually 60% *OF* msrp, or 40% off (still a good deal though). All the components ordered are black, and my wheelset is black carbon with white spokes. I am thinking along the same lines of you, and will probably replace the spokes making the bike almost completely black.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

great sweet which lbs is this


----------



## Social racer

Can't wait to see it.... Congrates


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

which lbs is this ?


----------



## RedNose44

RAFIUDEEN said:


> which lbs is this ?


Trek Superstore San Diego. They own several locations and are Cervelo Dealers as well. They have the framesets (and one complete CA) priced at MSRP but will deal on price. They told me they are not allowed to advertise deals on the CA due to some agreement they have with Cervelo. 

BTW, My CA should be done very soon.


----------



## cantride55

Very nice Rednose44, I saw a green tint there for a moment.
I think your right about when you have a couple bikes that are different , one always gets ridden more often. I recently switched over to Cervelo and have a R3sl and a S2. At first the S2 sat most of the time as I really liked the R3, lately I've been riding the crap out of the S2. I enjoy the differences between the frames and that gets me off my butt somedays.
xjbalyor...how do you like the reynolds dvc 46 's? I set my r3 sl up with them and find that they match the frameset very well. Funny, I tried them on the S2....not as lively.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

HUMM I started with a trek 4300d mtb rode it for three months fell a dozen of times became unconscious once so my speed was bad.
I decided to change and bought a Cannondale sl 3 mtb my ride changed was quick after about 6 months their was not much improvement in speed so changed again this time bought a bianchi navrone 7 road my ride improved and all my friends were surprised but kept the cannondale .

this year in JANUARY bought a cervelo s1 was blown away by the feel and now i am in the verge of buying a cervelo R5 in a few weeks.

done lots of long rides max being a 600 kms ride continuously.

so feel does matter but did the long rides mostly on a merida road bike friends.


----------



## xjbaylor

cantride55 said:


> xjbalyor...how do you like the reynolds dvc 46 's? I set my r3 sl up with them and find that they match the frameset very well. Funny, I tried them on the S2....not as lively.


Well...I also have a pair of Zipp 404 Firecrests, I intended to sell one of the two wheelsets, and I can't decide which to sell. I think that is pretty strong praise. 

The UL's specifically are simply amazing because they are somewhat aero and great for climbing, which makes them a great wheelset for a bike like the R3. I think I may end up selling my Zipps and Reynolds for a set of Boyd's, but only because I want to try something different, and I like having external nipples. That is probably my only real complaint about the Reynolds. That and I wish they were wider at the brake tracks like the Zipps, Heds, etc.

I do think they still feel lively on my S3, but they transformed my Orbea Opal in ways I can't describe. They really just feel good on the S3.


----------



## RedNose44

Picked up the R5CA today. Here are a couple pics on the scale. First ride tomorrow...


----------



## Rashadabd

Ok, Mr. Baller, Shot Caller. Well done Sir. Report back on the ride when you can. Enjoy!


----------



## RedNose44

Rashadabd said:


> Ok, Mr. Baller, Shot Caller. Well done Sir. Report back on the ride when you can. Enjoy!


LOL, will do...


----------



## RedNose44

Went for a 40 mile ride this afternoon. When you first get on the CA it feels like my other R5 until the miles start going by. First thing I noticed is the ride is very smooth over roads with bad surfaces. My other R5 is a fairly smooth ride IMO, but the CA is smoother. I need to swap wheelsets to see if maybe that is a contributing factor, but I had the same wheels on my Madone and the ride was not this smooth.

Acceleration and climbing is incredible. On slight elevation changes where I usually have to shift down a gear, I was able to just put a little more power on the pedals and keep my cadence the same. Acceleration from a stop (at lights / signs) is very fast, and easier than my other R5. I also noticed on some of the short climbs that it was quicker and easier to get back to speed once you go over the top. Again, this could have something to do with the wheelset (and lighter weight of the bike), but my Madone was not as responsive with the same ones.

Stability on descents and through turns feels the same as my other R5, which is very good. Frame Stiffness feels about the same as my other R5 which is also very good, but like I stated above the ride is smoother. Both bikes are using almost identical components, so comfort on both bikes feels the same to me as well.

I need to get some more miles on the CA (I was expecting to do 50-60 today but the front derailer needed some adjusting), but from the 40 I did today I am impressed. I love both bikes, but I think Cervelo built a special framset with the CA.


----------



## RedNose44

A few more pics for those interested...


----------



## Rashadabd

Nice finishing touches. I think my 2nd bike will be an S Series (maybe next spring or summer). I am expecting big improvements from Cervelo in that line this year (I don't know why).


----------



## RedNose44

Thanks. I also like the S series, would probably be a fun bike.


----------



## Doc1911

Man that is a beauty. Enjoy!!!


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

WOW TEMPTING PICS HAVE A S1 LOVED IT ,THANKS TO Rashadabd will be getting my second bike soon r5 will also post some pics when i get them


----------

